# Players In The Wnba You Dont Like!



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

1.MARGO DYDEK
2.MARIE FERNINAND

I DONT LIKE THE SAN ANTONIO SILVR STARZ OR THERE HEAD COACH CANDI


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Dydek is up there, along with Leslie!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

I can see the disliking of Dydek... she should be a lot better than she is... bu Marie Ferdinand? Why?

Heres a list:

Tameka Dixon
Lisa Leslie
Latasha Byears
Brandy Reed (dislike is a strong feeling)
Teresa Weatherspoon

STuart


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I like all of them.


----------



## 25fan (Jun 23, 2003)

*Marie Ferdinand*

What's wrong w/Marie?


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

i dont like any of them:laugh:


----------



## TitleIX (May 15, 2003)

Ferdinand is a great player! I don't see any reason not to admire her game.

Leslie and Milton are thugs, which overshadows their skill on the court.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Leslie and Milton are thugs




If Lisa Leslie is a thug, then i guess T-spoon is a girly-girl. um i dont think so


----------

